# Polishing a Shun?



## PappaG (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a shun that I have truly enjoyed sharpening. I want to practice polishing on this knife (I bought it used on ebay for whatever that is worth, so I did not pay full price). It has scratches and generally looks used. 

What would you recommend? How can I practice on this knife to make it look as best as possible (understanding this is a used Shun). 

1000 grit sandpaper? Can I get that from my local home depot?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Sep 22, 2017)

PappaG said:


> ... Can I get that from my local home depot? ....



I don't recall how fine our local Home Depot carries, but there are many polishing & lapping films I know they don't carry. You don't say where you are, but I assume US (or is Home Depot international?) and you can mail order all sorts of papers & films.

Search the forum for previous discussions. In addition to finer papers & films, I remember Micro-Mesh "Soft-Touch" Pads being recommended, as well as finger stones.

Another place where "sandpaper", in all it's forms, for sharpening was recently discussed was in the "Knives & Stones" sub-forum's KASFLY (CZAR) Ultimate Sandpaper holder thread.

ETA: I just remembered Jon posted this: Polish on Instagram. BTW- if you haven't, you should check his videos for polishing tips.


----------



## PappaG (Sep 22, 2017)

Opps. I'l fix my location. I'm in NJ.
Of all of Jon's videos i have not seen teh polishing ones yet. I will check them out for sure.

I'd prefer to just pick something up local, but I'll get whatever is necessary.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 22, 2017)

YouTube search for this. There's many great videos from knifemakers about polishing the entire blade.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 22, 2017)

PappaG said:


> 1000 grit sandpaper? Can I get that from my local home depot?



I'd buy a 3m wet/dry progression pack of sandpaper, 
usually in the auto parts section. I think maybe 5-6 dollars
then follow the advice here and via google on how-to use it.

you want some kind of range-- like #600-#2000 in sandpapers, give or take a bit

edit: here >https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...andpaper-3-2-3-x-9-assorted-03006/10032422-p?


----------



## YG420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Micromesh works well for higher grits


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 23, 2017)

Walmart auto section and auto parts stores have up to 3000 grit. Crafts stores like Michael's and Hobby Lobby have micromesh pads up to 10000 grit.


----------



## daveb (Sep 23, 2017)

When I first read the title I thought you asked about "Polishing a turd". Then realized that you had:wink:

As mentioned above any big box or orange or blue will have assortment packs of automotive "wet / dry" sandpaper. Look for a backing pad as well. Start with as low a grit as it takes to remove the existing scratches then work up. It won't seem like it at first but you will get the faux dammy pattern back.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

daveb said:


> When I first read the title I thought you asked about "Polishing a turd". Then realized that you had:wink:
> 
> As mentioned above any big box or orange or blue will have assortment packs of automotive "wet / dry" sandpaper. Look for a backing pad as well. Start with as low a grit as it takes to remove the existing scratches then work up. It won't seem like it at first but you will get the faux dammy pattern back.



"Faux dammy"? It's real, or the pattern wouldn't come back with polishing or etching.


----------



## daveb (Sep 23, 2017)

Semi - faux? I meant in the context that it's not part of the material that makes up the blade - more like a gum wrapper that's been applied to give the appearance of dammy. And to sell more knives.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

daveb said:


> Semi - faux? I meant in the context that it's not part of the material that makes up the blade - more like a gum wrapper that's been applied to give the appearance of dammy. And to sell more knives.



Probably 99% of the damascus blades made and sold are a monosteel core clad in pattern welded damascus, among them Shigefusa's kitaeji blades. Yeah, I guess you could call them "faux damascus". Then there are the Shun Dual Core blades, which are "true damascus". Hmmm.

But when I read the terms "faux damascus" I think of very inexpensive monosteel blades that are etched to give the surface the appearance of damascus. In that case, "beauty ony runs skin deep".


----------



## daveb (Sep 23, 2017)

The welding part is important. And pls don't disabuse my convictions even if I'm wrong.:groucho:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

daveb said:


> The welding part is important. And pls don't disabuse my convictions even if I'm wrong.:groucho:



Okay, perhaps we should discuss "INOX honyaki"? :whistling:


----------



## daveb (Sep 23, 2017)

Not till we're done with the kiritsuke. :eyebrow: 

And I like SIH. It's like a code word.


----------

